# Turning off KVM-related messages



## Anonymous (Dec 12, 2012)

I've a Rosewill 4-port KVM (the only one I could find under $300 that supports FreeBSD -- they all support Linux, of course). 

Because it doesn't have placeholders for the kbd and mouse, whenever I shift focus to or from the FreeBSD text-mode console, I get a series of connect/disconnect messages that make a mess of whatever's on the screen.  It only happens to FreeBSD and only in console text mode. 

Is there a cheap/easy way to turn off such messages, or do I have to go in and modify source?


----------



## Crest (Dec 12, 2012)

You would have to modify the drivers to remove the logging or redirect the kernel console to an other device e.g. a serial port.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 12, 2012)

Or just use ttyv1-ttyv8 instead of ttyv0.  Alt-f2, -f3, and so on.


----------

